# Titanium paint shaving block



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I am after one of these sorry if it's not the correct name. I have searched but with no luck can anyone please help.

A pic of what I'm after but I'm sure you know what I mean :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

The one I have is the Festool Spot Repair Scraper. IIRC, it cost me around £45, but that was a few years ago and quite possibly from a group buy on here.


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

It's called a carbide De-nibber


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

These any good. http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/v...IBBING_TOOL/?gclid=CI2Q_q765csCFUgq0wodll4Exg


----------

